# My new rabbit rifle.



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I reconfigured my Ruger Scout Rifle for the fall. Replaced the Scout Scope with a Holosun 2 moa, LED with a green dot. Loaded up fifty rounds of 200 gr jacked .308 bullets, over 9.2 gr of Unique pistol powder. With my suppressor, these sub-sonic rounds make less noise than a pump up pellet rifle. And at 25 yards, from a rest will shoot in the same hole all day long. Sighted at 25 yards, they are an inch high at forty yards. 

The green light shows up very nicely in bright sunlight, and turned to the lowest setting makes a clear small dot. Head shots on rabbits and squirrels is getting boring. 
If I needed the meat, I might set up a blind at the back of my property, where the Elk hop the fence. At thirty five yards, behind the ear, or heart shots would be too easy. And with the suppressor, the neighbors wouldn't show up to "help" cut up the meat.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

.308 to shoot rabbits? Nice quiet shots with .22 Super Colibri in the right rifle are possible.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

oldasrocks said:


> .308 to shoot rabbits? Nice quiet shots with .22 Super Colibri in the right rifle are possible.


I can reload the .308 for less than I can buy .22 right now. And the rabbit will never know the difference.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

What would Elmer Fudd say? As long as you're having fun, go for it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I reconfigured my Ruger Scout Rifle for the fall. Replaced the Scout Scope with a Holosun 2 moa, LED with a green dot. Loaded up fifty rounds of 200 gr jacked .308 bullets, over 9.2 gr of Unique pistol powder. With my suppressor, these sub-sonic rounds make less noise than a pump up pellet rifle. And at 25 yards, from a rest will shoot in the same hole all day long. Sighted at 25 yards, they are an inch high at forty yards.
> 
> The green light shows up very nicely in bright sunlight, and turned to the lowest setting makes a clear small dot. Head shots on rabbits and squirrels is getting boring.
> If I needed the meat, I might set up a blind at the back of my property, where the Elk hop the fence. At thirty five yards, behind the ear, or heart shots would be too easy. And with the suppressor, the neighbors wouldn't show up to "help" cut up the meat.


Rabbits out there are edible?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I guess if you can hit a rabbit at the right angle he would be field dressed and ready to cook. Too bad you are not close. I'd trade you 1,000 rounds of 22LR for 1,000 rounds of 308.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

oldasrocks said:


> Well I guess if you can hit a rabbit at the right angle he would be field dressed and ready to cook. Too bad you are not close. I'd trade you 1,000 rounds of 22LR for 1,000 rounds of 308.


When I hit a rabbit with a 200 gr subsonic round it just punches a hole through them with no meat damage. When I shoot them with factory ammo, I aim for the guts. I doesn't ruin any usable meat, and they don't run very far. 

I have about ten thousand rounds of .22 under my loading bench. Bought them back when they were twelve dollars for a brick of one thousand. I am down to about five thousand rounds of .308 military surplus, and two hundred rounds of good hunting ammo. And enough once fired brass to last the rest of my life.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Rabbits out there are edible?


They are big fat cotton tail rabbits that eat the same thing my horses do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> They are big fat cotton tail rabbits that eat the same thing my horses do.


I had images of long eared jack rabbits that eat mesquite and creosote bushes

I do like some fried big fat cotton tails with gravy and biscuits.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I had images of long eared jack rabbits that eat mesquite and creosote bushes
> 
> I do like some fried big fat cotton tails with gravy and biscuits.


We have plenty of Jack Rabbits as well. I cut them up in chunks and cook in a pressure cooker. The young ones are best, the really big old ones are just too tough.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> I can reload the .308 for less than I can buy .22 right now. And the rabbit will never know the difference.


How do you load so cheaply?
A quick search online and you can buy decent .22 rimfire for $0.11 per round, just the .308 bullets look to be around $0.25 per round, not to mention primer and powder.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fishindude said:


> How do you load so cheaply?
> A quick search online and you can buy decent .22 rimfire for $0.11 per round, just the .308 bullets look to be around $0.25 per round, not to mention primer and powder.


I cast my own bullets, and I have enough primers and powder purchased ten years ago to last the rest of my life.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

during the 22lr shortage I could shoot my cast 38spl for about 4 cents a round today I can't even buy a primer for less than 8 cents each.


----------

